# 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

2006 Dodge Ram Mega Cab 2500 SLT 5.9 Cummins Turbo Diesel (154,933 miles)
I bought this truck new off the lot in March of 2007. This is a Dodge Ram Mega Cab 2500 that has never been off the asphalt and belongs to a non smoking owner. I bought this truck to keep forever and I would, but I am looking at a bigger camper and I will be in need of a dual axle truck. The 5.9 Cummins Diesel is nick named the "Million Mile Motor" and is the last of the pre-emission engines and makes more horsepower and torque ( 325hp./610 lb.. ft. torque )than the 6.7 litre engines now in the Ram trucks. With the K&N cold air intake and Rotella T synthetic oil I increased fuel mileage by 4 mpg. and now I regularly get 22 MPG! I will list all the options that I added to the truck at the end of this post. I have never let this vehicle lapse on service or needed maintenance of any kind. I will post a link to find the high quality pics of this truck so you can see how actually well taken care of this truck is.
I have title in hand and ready to sell today.

options I added are as follows:
tinted windows
folding tonneu cover
Reese 5th wheel hitch (removable)
Bed Rug
Bilstein shocks
Airlift air springs
slotted and dimpled high performance brake rotors
K&N cold air intake
New Batteries (2)
full synthetic oil since engine break in
chrome body side molding / chrome pin-striping
stainless door handles
rear facing camera w/ 8"lcd screen
Sony Explode stereo w Sirius Satellite radio, 4 JBL 350 watt 6x9 speakers, 2 Sony 8" subs and 2 amps total of 900 watts
custom Chrome 8 lug wheels w/ Nitto Terra Grappler tires (Made In USA)
Chrome grill
off road driving lights
chrome tailgate protector
tailgate assist
chrome locking fuel door
block heater
300 watt power inverter
I called my credit union and this truck without options is listed at $23,500.00 
This truck new listed for $42,265.00 and I do still have the window sticker.

if interested email me and I can send you a link to 30 high quality pics: [email protected]

I am located in Williamsburg, VA near Jamestown and can be reached at 757-342-5447


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> 2006 Dodge Ram Mega Cab 2500 SLT 5.9 Cummins Turbo Diesel (154,933 miles)
> I bought this truck new off the lot in March of 2007. This is a Dodge Ram Mega Cab 2500 that has never been off the asphalt and belongs to a non smoking owner. I bought this truck to keep forever and I would, but I am looking at a bigger camper and I will be in need of a dual axle truck. The 5.9 Cummins Diesel is nick named the "Million Mile Motor" and is the last of the pre-emission engines and makes more horsepower and torque ( 325hp./610 lb.. ft. torque )than the 6.7 litre engines now in the Ram trucks. With the K&N cold air intake and Rotella T synthetic oil I increased fuel mileage by 4 mpg. and now I regularly get 22 MPG! I will list all the options that I added to the truck at the end of this post. I have never let this vehicle lapse on service or needed maintenance of any kind. I will post a link to find the high quality pics of this truck so you can see how actually well taken care of this truck is.
> I have title in hand and ready to sell today.
> 
> ...


Do you have any photos? What's the 5'er towing capacity?

Thanks


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Stan said:


> 2006 Dodge Ram Mega Cab 2500 SLT 5.9 Cummins Turbo Diesel (154,933 miles)
> I bought this truck new off the lot in March of 2007. This is a Dodge Ram Mega Cab 2500 that has never been off the asphalt and belongs to a non smoking owner. I bought this truck to keep forever and I would, but I am looking at a bigger camper and I will be in need of a dual axle truck. The 5.9 Cummins Diesel is nick named the "Million Mile Motor" and is the last of the pre-emission engines and makes more horsepower and torque ( 325hp./610 lb.. ft. torque )than the 6.7 litre engines now in the Ram trucks. With the K&N cold air intake and Rotella T synthetic oil I increased fuel mileage by 4 mpg. and now I regularly get 22 MPG! I will list all the options that I added to the truck at the end of this post. I have never let this vehicle lapse on service or needed maintenance of any kind. I will post a link to find the high quality pics of this truck so you can see how actually well taken care of this truck is.
> I have title in hand and ready to sell today.
> 
> ...


Do you have any photos? What's the 5'er towing capacity?

Thanks
[/quote]

We have a bunch of pictures. My husband put them on picasa. If you send me a pm with your email I can send you an invite to view them. The towing capacity is 12,900. GVWR is 9000, Payload is 2040 lbs, curb weight 6974, gcwr is 20,000. Rear axle ratio is 4.10. You can also call my husband at the # listed above and he can get the info from you and answer any other questions.
Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> The 5.9 Cummins Diesel is nick named the "Million Mile Motor" and is the last of the pre-emission engines and makes more horsepower and torque ( 325hp./610 lb.. ft. torque )than the 6.7 litre engines now in the Ram trucks.


Not that it matters much but the Cummins 6.7 in the '07.5 - 2011 Ram makes 350hp / 650tq. Recent updates to the 6.7's in the 12's raises that to 350hp / 800tq. The 5.9 is a sweet motor and with no emissions junk, a pretty nice find. Good luck with the sale!

-CC


----------

